# Oh rats! They swarmed today



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have been gone from home for just over two weeks. We got home last night. First thing this morning, DS comes running in to tell me the bees are covering the yard. I looked and there was a huge mass of them flying all around. The landed on a nearby small tree and made that swarm ball. I had an extra brooder box, thankfully all ready with frames and foundation. I managed to 'catch' them by laying the box on the ground and shaking the branch very hard rght in front of it. (I am so glad I read that book from the library about the family that went around catching swarms!!!) Watching them march into the box was fascinating! I had DS suit up so he could watch too. He was underwhelmed...I had to do a make-shift bottom board and cover. 

A week before I left, I added a honey super per my mentor's directions. It is too bad I didn't check my hive before I left home. I had no idea they would fill up to the point of over crowding in that short of amount of time. It's a good thing my DH supports all my ventures because the cost of now 2 hives hasn't been cheap! 

Evidently, this hive has been progressing just fine. However, I have yet to see even one bee in my garden! I think I will move this second hive closer to the garden and orchard since I am easily able to mow even right in front of it. I was a tad worried about that part.

Will the older hive be okay? Do I need to do anything to it? There are still pleny of bees in there - not an enormous amount, but more than when the hive arrived. Do I need to put syrup in the new hive for them for a while?


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds just like our bees over the weekend. Main hive had TONS of bees flying all around outside it, then whoosh they swarmed into a nearby tree. DH scooped them into a bucket and put them into a spare hive we had ready. This is only the second swarm we have dealt with, the first didn't stick around (a year ago). Hopefully this year we will have better luck. I can't answer your questions, just wanted to share the similar experience.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds like your bees did just what bees do. The older hive will be just fine provided the victorious virgin queen is able to successfully mate.....nothing you can do at this point. Check back in about a month and see if you have eggs/larvae in that hive. Keep in mind the hive often swarms just after the swarm cell queens are capped so you've got the incubation time and a week or two for mating.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

There is no reason to move the hive closer to the blooms. Just watch your garden at different times of the day. They are covering all blooms within a thousand yards of the hive.

A little assistance on the feed will help the swarm get started, and may keep them from looking for new quarters.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, I put some syrup out there for them. I have so far, knocking on wood, been very pleased with how calm my bees are. Hopefully, that food will last them until tomorrow! 

Many thanks!


----------



## Ozarkian (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in NC Arkansas and mine swarmed this morning, too...and for the second time. First time they clustered up about 30 feet and took off while I was pondering what to do. This time I'd just got a nuc put together and they were nice enough to cluster in a small plum tree so I got them in the nuc. My first experience with a swarm. I got to worrying about them having nothing to eat so gave them sugar water. Is that the right thing to do? Thought about honey from the original hive but maybe the smell would not be to their liking. I don't know. Really want to keep this swarm so if anyone has any suggestions I'd appreciate it. Many many thanks.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I put some sugar water in my new hive also. I will check inside there today to see if the queen is laying. I will also have to check the other hive to see if that queen is laying. This is what my hive mentor told me to do. Though I am not sure how to tell since those frames are older and already drawn out. So much to learn!!! 

I really wish I had just bought the entire hive pieces that I wanted the first time! Now I have a brooder box with 1 honey super on top of it and anther hive that is just a brooder box. I can't change out frames between the hives if I need to. Like I said....so much to learn!


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't know why he would say check this soon. The old hive will not be laying eggs for 1 to 2 weeks. The new queen must emerge, develop, mate, and then begin laying.

The new hive must draw enough comb for her to lay in. I would wait at least 7 days before opening, especially the new one. An interruption at this point may make the queen decide it isn't a good home and she may leave.


----------



## Ozarkian (Apr 27, 2008)

Iddee, I think you are right: it's not a good idea to disturb the new swarm. I couldn't resist and my swarm left. I can't be sure it was because they were disturbed....could have been other reasons. But next time I am leaving them alone! Just hope I get another chance.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Keeping a captured swarm at home is about the best use I've seen for a queen excluder. Put it between the landing board and the bottom box. She and the rest may WANT to take off again, but they won't leave without her. It's called a queen includer when used in this manner. Give them about two weeks and then you can remove it.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

That's not a bad idea for the primary swarm, but the following swarms most likely are headed up by a virgin queen. If she doesn't get out and mate in the first 2 weeks, she never will. Then you will have a drone laying queen and a dying hive.

The best way I have found to keep them from leaving is to move them away from the catch area so the scouts can't find them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have also had a swarm queen still small enough she got thru the queen excluder.
The girls built thin strips of comb between the queen excluder and the bottom board where she started laying on the second week after the capture. Wonder they just didn't all leave.
We have had better luck moving the swarm several miles away from the catch area and leaveing them alone for a couple weeks.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for the reminder: I put a bought nuc in a single story hive more than 3 weeks ago, and I REALLY need to see if they need more room! LOL!


----------

